# Question



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

My doctor thinks I have acute thyroiditis but I wanted to know what you all think.....
I have had Hypo symptoms for years but not been diagnosed, the doctors always claimed I am getting older or pre-menopause. About 2 months ago my thyroid on the right got enlarged and my lymph nodes under my jaw got tender. I also had a mild sore throat on and off all this time. They diagnosed me as hyper with tsh tests and a rapid heart beat. I have tried to tell the Drs that I was hypo before all this happened but won't listen. They did a thyroid and uptake scan yesterday and my right lobe didn't take any iodine. My thyroid is still enlarged after a couple of months. Just curious if you all think it is acute or maybe Hashimoto? I go see an endocrinologist June 18th.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

My endo always said thyroiditis for me, even though I'm Hashis. I'm not sure how useful it is to know the difference, except that the thyroid will look multi-textured on an u/s as parts of the thyroid are dying off.

Your swings certainly look like Hashis, and maybe others here can weigh in on how it would change your treatment or treatment options to definitively land on Hashis for you. My guess is that it would make certain follow-up questions perhaps more relevant: other auto-immune issues, testing for Vit. D deficiency, etc.

I bet one of the first things the endo orders is TPO and TSI, though. If s/he doesn't, you should ask about them. These are the antibody tests and can help rule in Hashis and/or Graves


----------



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for your input hugs1 I go to the endocrinologist on the 18th to find out more. Will be glad when I feel better!! I have a physical Monday, I'm going to ask for antibody and vitamin D test before I go see the endocrinologist. I figured that way she will have everything right there and can decide on a treatment plan for me. Hopefully she is good and REALLY listens!! What kind of treatment plan are you on?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Raynie-- I had a TT for hashis in November-- I had a ton of antibodies and couldn't tolerate meds, but needed meds. I also had a lot of nodules. Since then, we've just been trying to find my dose. I can't tolerate t3 meds, so we work just with synthroid. It's a long slow process. And it takes a lot of patience plus a least one doc whom you trust/feel like is a really good listener and your ally in this.

I think it's great that you have the uptake exam and I think it's REALLY smart to try and get some testing done before the endo appointment. That way you can actually talk about the results. B/c it's the nurse who always calls me from the endo and as awesome as the nurses are, I was often stuck trying to relay through them because my endo would never call me back herself (which is why I now work exclusively with my PCP!).


----------



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

Are you glad you had a TT? Do you feel better? I asked my PCP yesterday if I could do the antibodies test and she refused...guess I'll have to wait until for the endocrinologist to see what she is going to do. I know I am tired of feeling like this :sad0049:


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Your PCP refused to do antibody tests? As in this doc wants the endo to do it, or this doc doesn't think you need them at all? If it's the latter, it might be time to find a new doc. Surge is right, you need someone who can listen and turn over stones looking for answers. In your case, it's pretty clear something is running amok with your thyroid. And I love how the docs chalked things up to menopause or old age. WTH

My guess is most folks here would say to push for surgery and get the whole darn thing out.

:hugs:


----------



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

Her reason for not doing the test is that the thyroid and uptake scan confirmed thyroiditis. I would love to get the darn thing out, I am tired of feeling awful and now my throat feels like there is a pill stuck in it, sometimes I have trouble swallowing, and it is uncomfortable. I don't have insurance and I read it cost 15,000-30,000 to get it removed...guess I will have to wait for insurance. In my PCP defense...she has actually done more for me than any other doctor around and I have been to a few! She wasn't the one to chalk it off to premenopausal or getting older. I think she just doesn't know enough about the disease and figures they know it is thyroiditis so why bother. (probably because she knows I have no insurance and thinks it would be a waste of money...I guess)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well nuts, sorry to hear about the insurance angle. With all of the changes coming down the pike, it's hard to say where everything will shake out. You might investigate any state-run insurance pools, high-risk pools, low-income pools, etc. Not sure where you fit in with any of that stuff, but it might be worth a try.

Between feeling crummy and having trouble swallowing, not to mention the scans, I would imagine any doctor would recommend probably getting the thyroid out. From what I've read here on the boards, the trick is to get it _totally_ removed, not just the affected half. Saves headaches down the road.


----------



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

I don't qualify for Maine help and this state only lets in three insurance companies to cover us...not sure why. I can't afford their coverage, 1200 a month for just me and that doesn't include the rest of the family. Maybe I will qualify for Obama Care, I heard it starts Jan. 1st. Oh well that is another topic! I was feeling terrible yesterday, hopefully will be better today...I never know!! Always makes me feel better to talk to other people who are going or have gone through the same things...Thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ugh, that's not good. I will try to bite my tongue on the politics of Obama Care; needless to say I think at the end of the day, it will leave many of us under-treated and under-medicated. (But I digress, and hopefully I'm wrong.) Anyway, please feel free to vent and share away, that's what we are here for!

:hugs:


----------



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

Haaaahaa...I agree with with you about Obama Care, but when your in my position you tend to grasp at straws


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Totally understand, and I hope you are able to get it sorted out someway, somehow.


----------

